# Circuito para controlar electrovalvulas con PIC



## ukra (Ago 24, 2009)

Hola a todos 
Lo que necesito es una nocion para hacer un circuito que controle electrovalvulas con un PIC. Quiero usar electrovalvulas para liquidos alimentadas con 220v (las del lavarropa) y el PIC 16F819.
Puedo usar un transistor y reles? 
Desde ya muchas gracias
saludos


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 24, 2009)

Depende del voltaje de bobina de la electrovalvula que uses... si la bobina es de DC entonces puedes usar transistores, reles u optoacopladores, si la bobina es de AC entonces un opto con triac como el MOC3031


----------



## ELIUSM (Ago 25, 2009)

Control de potencia con Triac

Saludos!


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Jul 23, 2014)

Hola que tal a todos, les hago una consulta sencilla, por medio de un PIC (16f88 pero no va al caso..) tengo que comandar una electrovalvula neumatica, que corta o deja pasar caudal de aire a precion. A su ves, esto activa o no una pistola que normalmente se usan para pintar, en este caso es para pulverisar agua y humificar controladamente un ambiente. Cual seria la coneccion correcta? 

salida digital Micro - > resistencia -> base TR (BC548 por ejemplo) -> Entre alimentacion y colector la bobina de la electrovalvula. (24 volt DC)

o

salida digital Micro ->resistencia->base TR->entre alimentacion y colector bobina de rele (24volt) -> entre contactos bobina de electrovalvula (todo con 24V DC)

Agreguemos a los anteriores, el importante diodo en inversa entre la alimentacion y el colector del transistor donde esta montada la bobina que le corresponda segun el caso. 

A mi criterio , la segunda opcion presenta una aislacion mecanica total. En cambio en el primer caso mi sistema digital esta netamente conectado a la electrovalvula ...a la bobina de la misma pero en fin hay una coneccion.  La pregunta seria, que modelo usar? La idea como siempre es tratar de evitar ruidos electricos y mecanicos en el sistema controlador para que no se mande macanas. 

Gracias!


----------



## Daniel Meza (Jul 23, 2014)

Hola, te recomiendo mejor uses optoacopladores y las fuentes de 5V y 24 separadas para aislar ruido. Otra opción es usar transistores MOSFET para manejar la interfaz de la válvula.

¿Que corriente aprox. circulará por la bobina una vez activada?


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jul 23, 2014)

Suponiendo que la corriente del transistor le dé, no veo con malos ojos usar directamente el transistor. Ahora, para mejorar la aislación y evitar posibles problemas con el uC (dicen que los PIC tienen ciertos problemitas con bobinas cercas), podrías usar un opto acoplador y aislar las masa del uC y de la electro valvula (es decir que la fuente de 24v sea otra), entonces queda:

Digital (alimentado con fuente 1) => Resistencia => Diodo de opto => (Masa 1)

Fuente 2 (24 v) => Bobina de electro válvula (con diodo en antiparalelo) => (Colector) transistor del opto (Emisor) => (Masa 2)

Y si necesitás más corriente, usas una configuración Darlington.


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Jul 25, 2014)

Gracias por sus respuestas!!! Que optoacoplador puedo usar? Me refiero al codigo del componente, este seria para manejar continua! gracias idolos!! La bobina de la electrovalvula consume 200 mA

PD: Para lograr el efecto de fuentes separadas, tendria que usar tambien 2 trafos, uno para 24 rectificado y otro para 5V rectificado, ya que si uso el mismo trafo de 24 y de ahi saco las dos tensiones la masa seria unica, me equivoco?


----------



## Daniel Meza (Jul 25, 2014)

adri_ariel_05 dijo:


> Gracias por sus respuestas!!! Que optoacoplador puedo usar? Me refiero al codigo del componente, este seria para manejar continua! gracias idolos!! La bobina de la electrovalvula consume 200 mA



El optoacoplador será para manejar un transistor de potencia por lo que la corriente que circulará por él (optoacoplador) será pequeña, un 4N25, PC817, PC123, cualquiera de ellos  te servirá bien




adri_ariel_05 dijo:


> PD: Para lograr el efecto de fuentes separadas, tendria que usar tambien 2 trafos, uno para 24 rectificado y otro para 5V rectificado, ya que si uso el mismo trafo de 24 y de ahi saco las dos tensiones la masa seria unica, me equivoco?



Aja o un trafo con dos bobinados de salida. Antes de hacer eso prueba si con el opto se soluciona el problema


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Jul 25, 2014)

Que transistor de potencia puedo utilizar? Pensaba poner un rele directamente. Gracias

PD: El led del optoacoplador podre alimentarlo directamente con el pic? O sera necesario otro TR como llave? (ejemplo bc548)


----------



## Daniel Meza (Jul 25, 2014)

Para esa corriente de 200mA un TIP31 será suficiente, respecto al led del optoacoplador el mismo PIC podrá accionarlo directamente, pero no olvides su respectivo resistor limitador de corriente


----------



## Lamas (Jul 25, 2014)

Daniel Meza dijo:


> El optoacoplador será para manejar un transistor de potencia por lo que la corriente que circulará por él (optoacoplador) será pequeña, un 4N25, PC817, PC123, cualquiera de ellos  te servirá bien
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Justo ahora tengo que construir un control similar pero en lugar de pulverizar agua con la pistola debo aplicar lubricante.  Lo de utilizar optos me parece adecuado para aislar las fuentes, ya que en algunos casos al utilizar electrovalvulas y relays se dan falsos disparos si no estan presentes los capacitores de filtro en la alimentacion del controlador.  Yo uso los de Atmel pero me imagino que las condiciones para los pic son similares en cuanto al ruido.


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Jul 25, 2014)

Edit: Ahi lo subi bien en el otro mensaje


----------



## Daniel Meza (Jul 25, 2014)

No se ve tu imagen, la idea que te comento es así







Sólo agrega un resistor de unos 220 ohms en la base del TIP31


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Jul 25, 2014)

Ahi te subi el esquema. Se corresponde con el tuyo, por ende esa seria la configuracion final.


----------



## Yetrox (Jul 25, 2014)

adri_ariel_05 dijo:


> Ahi te subi el esquema. Se corresponde con el tuyo, por ende esa seria la configuracion final.




adri_ariel_05 No necesariamente se debe usar Optoacoplador ya que no se esta manejando grandes cargas, para conectar electroválvulas a PIC o a Arduinos, se montan con Mosfet, aquí una imagen del circuito de potencia


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Jul 25, 2014)

De esta manera no hay circulacion de corriente ya que el mosftet es activado por tension verdad? Los circuitos quedarian aislados y es bastante mas simple.


----------



## torres.electronico (Jul 25, 2014)

Hola, en mi caso, cuando diseñe mi reactor de Biodiesel, para controlar las electrovalvulas, incorpore un opto con deteccion de cruce por cero para obviar esa parte en el programa del pic...Te dejo a modo ejemplo mi control:



Saludos


----------



## Daniel Meza (Jul 25, 2014)

adri_ariel_05 dijo:


> De esta manera no hay circulacion de corriente ya que el mosftet es activado por tension verdad? Los circuitos quedarian aislados y es bastante mas simple.



No quedan aislados del todo porque aún así comparten la toma de tierra (0V). La utilidad del opto acoplador se observa sólo cuando se operan con fuentes o referentes independientes


----------



## miguel eduardo (Dic 1, 2018)

Daniel Meza dijo:


> No quedan aislados del todo porque aún así comparten la toma de tierra (0V). La utilidad del opto acoplador se observa sólo cuando se operan con fuentes o referentes independientes



amigo tengo una duda o se ha que seria asi.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 1, 2018)

miguel eduardo dijo:


> amigo tengo una duda o se ha que seria asi.


*Nop*, si miras bien el esquema de Daniel Meza veras que los 2 lados del optoaislador *NO *comparten la misma GND como en tu circuito.
De un lado es GND de la parte lógica (Control) y del otro lado es GND de potencia

En tu circuito sería innecesario el optoaislador


----------



## miguel eduardo (Dic 1, 2018)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Nop*, si miras bien el esquema de Daniel Meza veras que los 2 lados del optoaislador *NO *comparten la misma GND como en tu circuito.
> De un lado es GND de la parte lógica (Control) y del otro lado es GND de potencia
> 
> En tu circuito sería innecesario el optoaislador



Muchas gracias, lei algo algo al respecto sobre los diac!

Lo quiero usar por razones de aprendizaje
gracias.

Lo que pasa es que tengo un problema en mi protoboard me funciona el circuito y en el pcb no me funciona, y separe los dos GND


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 1, 2018)

miguel eduardo dijo:


> Muchas gracias, lei algo algo al respecto sobre los diac!


¿ Que tendrían que ver los DIAC´s con esto ?


----------



## miguel eduardo (Dic 1, 2018)

en vez de los Rele usar Diac.
Y en vez de usar el opto usar un tip


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 1, 2018)

¿ Que supones que es un DIAC ?

¿ No estarás hablando de TRIAC´s ?


----------



## miguel eduardo (Dic 1, 2018)

perdon un TRIAC´S
disculpe las molestias


voy a hacer este circuito en un 4n25 servira?
Mi interes es utilizar un opto+rele+tip
para hacer un sistema de control para prender un ventilador o varios ventiladores.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 1, 2018)

para que un opto + relay + tip?
manejar el tip con un relay??? no tiene sentido


----------



## Scooter (Dic 2, 2018)

El relé ya aporta aislamiento. No tiene sentido aislar dos veces.
Esa configuración de Darlington con resistencia para quemar energía y amplificación me la tienen que explicar porque no le veo sentido alguno.
El Darlington ya tiene la pega de que no satura, si le pones resistencia ahí lo empeoras aún más.


----------

